# Giraffe Horse



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

This is my new buddy  named dundee. My friend(who owns bailey the big black mare i ride all the time) works at a race track as an out rider and she needed a gelding so she found this guy! and left bailey for me to love and enjoy.

Meet DUNDEE








Dundee says EW a peppermint stud muffn *spits out* u can sort of see it in his mouth


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

TessaMay said:


> What a cutie!


hes so diffrent looking and such a gentleman. I cant mount from the ground im too heavy and didnt wonna hurt him so i brought him up in between two flat bed trailors and he stood calmly as i got on and hes never been in that situation before


----------



## BLSpromise (Nov 21, 2013)

i absolutely love his coloring, and such a handsome little guy! Never seen a horse that looks like him before!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

hes great i cant wait to go on trail rides with this horse lol hes SO awsome.. i think hes a Buckskin appy


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like a good little horse. If he's a pony horse from the track then he will have seen a lot and be pretty well desensitized to strange situations.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

hes awsome i dont want to say hes better then bailey. but in a way he is he doesnt have a hard mouth his brakes are so amazing i actually almost flew off lol he turns very well in a bit hes never had on (i just had him in my colt breaking bit with shanks) he just amazes me. hes a real gentleman untill he wants grass sigh


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

What a cuite . He sounds like a sweetheart. And such a pretty colour too.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow he is gorgeous! I am normally an appy fan, but my goodness look at that coloring!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

who could resist that face? he even has on eye liner!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

isnt he kool!?! ive never ever seen a horse like that before with that coloring


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think they are called "Butterscotch Appys".


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

all i know is that im one lucky girl to have such an awsome friend that get the koolest horses. whenever my friend can get Dundees owner to bring him back to my friends i can ride him anytime i want YAY so u guys will probably see alot of pics of this guy and of course bailey (hopefully her new grain will make her chunky)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

amp23 said:


> He's adorable!


Isnt he!! hes so fluffy i was like wow so fluffy nd soooofffttt lol im so used to Bailey who like doesnt get all fluffy cuz shes a tb


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, I've never seen anything like that. He looks like a little girl's favorite stuffed animal come to life


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

hes great i feel so lucky being able to ride him hes so unique


----------

